# WTB Colson Imperial stem.



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 16, 2015)

Need the stem in the picture below. 

Thanks,
Tyler


(This bike belongs to Scott M)






To the ones holding out...

I don't know who you are
I don't know what you want
But if you do not let this stem go
I will find it 
And I will buy it


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh mama....Good luck Tyler


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 16, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh mama....Good luck Tyler




I know who has one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2015)

But will they let it go...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 16, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> But will they let it go...




Haha I don't know, will you??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJWess (Sep 16, 2015)

One of the coolest stems.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 25, 2015)

Need one still 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 27, 2015)

Need the stem in the picture below. 

To the ones holding out...

I don't know who you are
I don't know what you want
But if you do not let this stem go
I will find it 
And I will buy it






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Need the stem in the picture below.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tyler
> ...




Teaser.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2015)

Send the bike to California and reunite it with it's long lost stem


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 27, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Send the bike to California and reunite it with it's long lost stem




Message me at your convenance, can't figure out how to take off the tank... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2015)

PM sent...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 29, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> PM sent...




Thanks with the help. I only had 1 screw holding the right tank on the left tank. Before I took it apart, I wanted to make sure there was no special instructions I needed to know to keep from breaking anything...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 29, 2015)

I have the fork and chainguard I need....stem has not been located yet....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2015)

Let's see your new parts!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 29, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see your new parts!




I'll get some nice pictures posted tomorrow. 

Btw, I think this post is just a pubic conversation between me and you...hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bump...unless you have already found an Imperial Stem.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Bump...unless you have already found an Imperial Stem.




I'm with the bike right now...getting your seat post measurements.

Still looking for this stem...and the correct delta horn light


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 21, 2016)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 23, 2016)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jun 8, 2016)

Bunp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jul 18, 2016)

Buuhhhhhmmmmmp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

